# San Diego- Help with Social Anxiety Available



## SDSUCUTA (Oct 4, 2006)

The SDSU Center for Understanding and Treating Anxiety has just opened its doors! We are located just south of San Diego State in the Alvarado Medical Center. We specialize in Social Phobia, GAD, and more. We offer treatment on a sliding fee scale, and also are conducting research on new experimental treatments which are provided free of charge. Please see the flyer below for contact information.

TOO SHY ?

Trouble with dating? Parties? Public Speaking?

Starting Conversations? Speaking to authority figures?

Always worried about what other people think of you?

CONFIDENTIAL help is available. You may be

eligible to receive

Effective Treatment

with behavior therapy on a sliding scale fee schedule.

CALL (619) 229-3740

Email: [email protected]

or write to the address below to find out more about

our program.

Center for Understanding and Treatment of Anxiety

6386 Alvarado Ct. Suite 301

San Diego, CA


----------

